# how long on point?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

words can't express how I feel tonight, one very proud V owner  out on pheasants today and Ruby seems to know that ploughing in helter skelter brings no praise. Absolutely phenomenal today, every singleton bird was rock steady classic point, I actually held her on point for 3 minutes and called over another beater from 60 yards away to show what a pointer "does", I moved forward to where she was pointing, ahead of her, still rock solid, and she let me flush the bird ..another drive we saw a winged bird come down, somewhere, god knows where, but a general area in midst of quite a big plantation area, maybe 40 acres, we finished the *next*drive then me and Rubes went to look for pricked bird, yep, rock solid and showed me it was in cover under a tree stump, I rattled the stick and let Rubes dispatch and retrieve. Another drive we'd finished where spaniels had been through a patch and whistle was blown to signal end of drive so we were stood round having a chat and a smoke, Ruby up on a dry stone wall, full point, looking downwards, gee'ed her down and yup, spaniels had missed it ;D,,God it's heaven to have a HPR all the work, damned hard work at times, is worth every minute when you start to see these dogs fulfill their potential.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

any pics of the point on the wall? Nice work, both of you!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

harrigab,
Great day in the field and a very nice write up. One day I might convince you to start a blog: "English Red Bird Dog". Do not know if one like that exists or not. Love to see some pictures and video clips to go along with your story.

The hard work does pay off. Going tomorrow morning with Ken (Willowynd) and another friend with his GSP. Want to see if Bailey's encounter in the reeds last time had any long term effect. Hope we fare as well as you and Ruby.

Well done!

RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you and Bailey. I have a feeling his drive will overcome his fear. A little competition from the GSP probably won't hurt either.  Let us know!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

got home, derobed the sodden tweed jacket,,,guess what?, yup, camera was in the bloody inside pocket ,,but no worries, the amount of points she did today, full on, steady, it's no fluke, she's really got it ;D, I'm shooting next week and if anyone remembers last season when I had Ruby tethered whilst I was on the peg, (REM), she'll be untethered this season, and free to use her own initiative


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - ? - how long on POINT - till the COWS come home - simple & 2 the point - !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Isn't it so wonderful when it all starts coming together.
She is going to bring you years of joy, and proud moments in the field.


----------

